# 'S'E'N'T'R'A' and model letters are just stickers..



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

..right? when I attempt to take them off I won't have any holes in my car.

**if you didn't catch it from the title I'm talking about the word SENTRA and GXE on the trunk.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you are correct. except for the NISSAN symbol.


----------



## 04specvblackout (May 10, 2004)

*Any Tips*

I have an 04 spec V and also want to remove the "SENTRA" badge. Does anyone have any tips if you've done it? Like what tools did you use, how did you remove the glue, etc.? Any help would be awesome. Thanks.

Gary


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

^^^
Personally I just pulled my SENTRA off the back on a warm day. Could use the edge of a credit card to ease it up if you want. Then I just took some soapy water and washed that area. Make sure all the glue is off when you're done. I've heard people say you can use Goo Gone on the body of the car but I don't know that for sure.

Hope this helps
-Greg


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

vector03 said:


> ^^^
> I've heard people say you can use Goo Gone on the body of the car but I don't know that for sure.


Yes, you can use Goo-Gone. It won't hurt the paint.

I was able to pull mine off on a hot day. My friend's was a bit tougher. He waited until it was hot (I can't remember if he used a hair dryer or just the sun on a hot day) and then he used fishing line and sawed it off. Worked very well. The only downside is that the paint underneath the badges have never seen the elements, so unless your car is real new you'll be able to see where the badges used to be, ever so slightly. The paint underneath is perfect and will contrast the area around it. A lot of wax will diminish that effect, but it's been a year and if you look at my trunk lip up real close at an angle, you can still see where my badges were (granted, my GLE is all black and that makes it more noticeable).


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I also pulled the Spec V off of the door panels on mine....just didn't like the cheap looking sticker. Anyway, on the drivers side I noticed it appears they put the sticker on before the clear coat? I have a definate difference between under the sticker and the rest of the door. Plan on try to buff it out and see what happens.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

dental floss and bug/tar remover
results are amazing, I don't know why I didn't do this sooner


----------



## 04specvblackout (May 10, 2004)

*Thanks*

Awesome thanks. I bought a curved NISMO Emblem I'm going to put on over the old sentra badge. I was wondering about goo gone too, i'm going to try it now. Peace

Gary


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*Here's a tip for ya..*

Leave them on a be a proud Sentra owner! :thumbup:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

An applause for go goone inventors please.

I also pulled them off and no holes, no problem a little light polishing + wax & it looks like if never were there.

I've some pics of it @ my cardomain (Before & After)


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you are correct. except for the NISSAN symbol.


Depends on what Model you have. On mine the Nissan Emblem came off with a heat gun, it doesn't hurt to try and see if it's on there. Worse is that you have to pop it back in (easy)


----------



## beetamer (May 2, 2004)

everything on the rear of my car came off with goo gone NISSAN emblem and all


----------



## dbassoni (May 24, 2004)

Question regarding "MAXIMA" badge on trunk lid - - Do you know if "MAXIMA" badge/lettering is glued on as well - - like "SENTRA" lettering in your reply to Jaralaccs? Would like to remove badges, paint with "chrome paint", and replace. Purchased used '98 Maxima with awful gold finish on rear Nissan and Maxima badges, as well as on the metal ring around the telescoping antenna. Finish has worn off, and what's left, looks more like brass. Front emblem, handles, and other trim pieces are all chrome, and in fine shape. Car is in beautiful condition, except for these brassy- looking eyesores. Thanks.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Here is my car de-lettered. I used a hair dryer and some dental floss to remove them, then I used Bug and Tar Remover, then I waxed the area. There is no shadow letters, but you can see faintly only if you look really hard.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

here's mine...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

why the hell did you buy a nissan at the Lexus dealership?


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh LOL. That is off my dad's old Acura( Acura and Lexus dealership here is together). I needed a license plate frame, so I just took it. LOL I get that a lot from people.


----------

